# Wii #1701 - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare - Reflex Edition (Europe)



## Chanser (Nov 5, 2009)

^^wiirelease-3157^^


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 5, 2009)

whats new?


----------



## kenshiro84 (Nov 5, 2009)

wow! an early release, anyone test and report please, cos with my shitty bandwidth I'm not ready to see it till tomorrow.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 5, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> whats new?


Just motion controls and downgraded graphics, thats it.

I'm curious to try it seeing I enjoyed WaW Wii more than on PC due to controls but most with PC/360/PS3 will skip it.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm curious about this cause no screens or videos were showed since the announcement.. 

Well, CoD4 is one of the best FPS's I've ever played, the graphics were downgraded but the core of the game is still intact here. So if you can't play the other versions, this should be good.


----------



## Disco (Nov 5, 2009)

DLing right now:-D Can't wait to try it! (have the original for PC, for online of course;-) )


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 5, 2009)

High Mile Club with Wii-remote and nun-chuck on veteran.

Totality epic!!!


----------



## ConJ (Nov 5, 2009)

Sweet. Im gonna grab this as soon as I can.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 5, 2009)

I think the scrubbed version is around 4GB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So that means I won't get this game anytime soon. Too bad, but I still got other games to play.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm super hyped for this. I may download this instead of the American version, honestly (especially since American dumps have been inconsistent as of late).

CoD 4 > CoD5 man!


----------



## kenshiro84 (Nov 5, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I think the scrubbed version is around 4GB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, the scrubbed version is exactly 4.0GB, so I have to wait too. Already finished the 360 and PC versions but still want to replay it on wii, I hope the gameplay is the same as WaW.



Can confirm from other site, the game languages are French and English.


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 5, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Well, CoD4 is one of the best FPS's I've ever played, the graphics were downgraded but the core of the game is still intact here.


Depends on what the "core" of the game is, and your definition of "intact"...
"Intact" or not, inferior is what it is.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 5, 2009)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends on your definition of "inferior". If you're an analog stick man, you'll find the Wii version "inferior". If you're a Wiimote man, you'll find it "superior". Of course the Wii isn't as nice looking, graphics wise, compared to its PS3 and 360 counterparts, but true gamers shouldn't give half a spit on graphics if the gameplay is awesome.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 5, 2009)

Requesting screens and or videos if possible, thanks guys


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 5, 2009)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> Requesting screens and or videos if possible, thanks guys


The only screens are photoshopped versions of BETA images so would be pointless to repost, Activision really hasn't bothered to put any real media out there.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 5, 2009)

I know, I mean I'm requesting people to take some screenshots (should they somehow acquire this game of course) because all that's been released is some crappy pre-beta screens that weren't supposed to be released and were quickly denounced.


The devs have claimed this to be the most graphically impressive Wii game to date, which is curious considering the severe lack of media.


----------



## swasti (Nov 5, 2009)

where did u get the scrubbed isos?? pm pls. thanks


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 5, 2009)

There's a nifty site, actually, called READ THE FORUM RULES! Don't ask for warez (which includes isos), dumb dumb.


----------



## Gamer (Nov 5, 2009)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> I know, I mean I'm requesting people to take some screenshots (should they somehow acquire this game of course) because all that's been released is some crappy pre-beta screens that weren't supposed to be released and were quickly denounced.
> 
> 
> The devs have claimed this to be the most graphically impressive Wii game to date, which is curious considering the severe lack of media.



Yeah, I second that. Hope someone can take screenshots from the game.


----------



## Disco (Nov 5, 2009)

This port is AWESOME!! I just played trough first 2 levels and game delivers!! No frame dips, graphicaly it's great for a wii game, controls are perfect!


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm now asking myself if I should download this or MW2 for the Xbox360...oh well...it's a hard life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Well, anyone got Infos:
-About the Online Mode? Medal of Honor Heroes 2 had (until now?) the best Online Experience, in my opinion...
-About the Languages? I realy hope this is a Multi-5 Version...those release groups never seem to realy care what other languages are on it...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 5, 2009)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> I'm now asking myself if I should download this or MW2 for the Xbox360...oh well...it's a hard life
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can always download both games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Online is pretty much the same as World at War, I think, except now it's 5-on-5 (10 people max). I don't know if there's any new modes and it probably has most of the maps from the 360/PS3 versions.


----------



## Disco (Nov 5, 2009)

not workin with latest usb loader gx :-(


----------



## callmebob (Nov 5, 2009)

Works for me with USBloaderGX on a 4.1E Wii. Just turned on the 002 fix.

I think I could tweak the video mode though. I think it doesn´t look as crisp as it should without any video fixes. NTSC Wii, PAL game on a CRT t.v.

(edit) forcing NTSC helped a lot. Not 100% perfect, but much better, and definitely playable.


----------



## Disco (Nov 5, 2009)

which cios are you using? my wii is 3.2e
I will try put it again on my flash drive.

EDIT: it works fine with hermes cios222


----------



## blindmessiah (Nov 5, 2009)

Can someone show some footage from MW Wii? Is it real that game graphics suck so hard that Activison is ashamed showing videos and screens?


----------



## florian (Nov 5, 2009)

no working thsi call of duty on multiplayer wifii conection its normal i have a error ?


----------



## qdog82 (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow the game is really good.
It looks way better then the pre-alpha shots, very smooth framerate, a little bit of jaggies inn 480p, but way way less then waw wii.
But the best is online, just finished playing 3 matches, last one was with 9 players, very smooth not a single lag and the controls sensitivity is the same as in singleplayer
Also it looks like all the modes are in,i  cant wait to reach level 12 to finally play search and destroy with wii controls


----------



## Zerrix (Nov 5, 2009)

wow!
the first modern warfare on the wii!
is it cool?


----------



## apd (Nov 5, 2009)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> *I'm now asking myself if I should download this or MW2 for the Xbox360*...oh well...it's a hard life
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So there could be 1000's of 360s down the shitter in the coming weeks

On topic though the MW looks interesting..


----------



## Scorpin200 (Nov 5, 2009)

Time to kick some ass online since there are no other worthy shooters this will be actually worth it just for online.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 5, 2009)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> Time to kick some ass online since there are no other worthy shooters this will be actually worth it just for online.



Someone said to that apparently Activision and Nintendo are trying to take down early online users for this game, but it's just rumor. IDK when the official release date for Europe is of this game (Is it November 10th like in the US?), but I'd wait 'til then.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Nov 5, 2009)

oh please plenty of people are online, and what can nintendo do they have supposedly taken people off with mario kart, and they still come back anyway. Oh by the way here are some pics, and videos if anyone wants to see what it looks like.

http://gonintendo.com/?cat=9


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 5, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Someone said to that apparently Activision and Nintendo are trying to take down early online users for this game, but it's just rumor. IDK when the official release date for Europe is of this game (Is it November 10th like in the US?), but I'd wait 'til then.


Jup, the official release date for Europe is November the 10th, Online Shops start to send it on November the 9th.

Btw: Looks like this game is realy an English-Only version...I don't tested it, but my Online-Shop says that there will be an version which will only include German, not any other languages...so you can guess there won't be any Multi-5 Action





. And as far as I remember, the last CoD was also not Multi-5. They make another copy for every language...just as an Info...


----------



## Scorpin200 (Nov 5, 2009)

see ban ha like the wii was made to handle such a thing lol, and besides they don't care since they WANT people online.


----------



## hey_suburbia (Nov 5, 2009)

Video off-screen:
http://www.wiinintendo.net/2009/11/05/call...ition-gameplay/


----------



## rip-it-up (Nov 5, 2009)

is any one else having trouble with sever errors on usenext


----------



## blacksoul (Nov 5, 2009)

This release include French and English languages.

My first impression, the solo is quite ugly almost because of the aliasing (on the 2 first mission) and the fact that everything is quite dark so the ennemy aren't so visible etc. Anyway the feeling of the PC version is still there. Multiplayer is better, more open space more colour and seems very smooth.

Anyone who hasn't done the game on X360/PS3/PC and only have a Wii should try this amazing game.


----------



## Dreamersoy (Nov 5, 2009)

*??!!*


----------



## Satangel (Nov 5, 2009)

hey_suburbia said:
			
		

> Video off-screen:
> http://www.wiinintendo.net/2009/11/05/call...ition-gameplay/



Damn, that looks surprisingly nice. It looks just like the PC version, and I'm feeling the need to play that one again.
I'll complete it again on the Wii then, such a great game deserves to be replayed.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm surprised this game isnt receiving more attention. I expected the site to start slowing with this coupled with C.O.P.


----------



## Skizzo (Nov 5, 2009)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> see ban ha like the wii was made to handle such a thing lol, and besides they don't care since they WANT people online.


Not to argue one way or another, but there's a big difference between cheating and piracy. While the only thing Nintendo can do for cheating is apparently banning people, one would have to think they can certainly do much more to self-declared pirates willing to share their IP with Nintendo, if they were so inclined. I think I'll be keeping my kids off online until the 10th. Color me paranoid.


----------



## blindmessiah (Nov 5, 2009)

hey_suburbia said:
			
		

> Video off-screen:
> http://www.wiinintendo.net/2009/11/05/call...ition-gameplay/


The video is no longer available Activison block it :/


----------



## Nero_ (Nov 5, 2009)

Activision has been removing videos left and right, but here's on that's still up (for now): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqr52KVGAEU

Looks quite impressive.


----------



## hvsep (Nov 5, 2009)

Apparently comes with a 4.2 update? Can anyone confirm this? CFG USB Loader blocks updates and shit, right? D:

I've been downloading it for a while, almost done.


----------



## Disco (Nov 5, 2009)

Usb loaders and gecko block the update, but it has some kind of new update which overrides update protection incorporated in wii chips like my wiikey and offers to update anyway so beware!!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 5, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU- I sent in my Wii 2 days ago! I won't get it back till next week.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 5, 2009)

Ew, it looks ugly. Like the PC version but on the lowest settings possible and at tiny resolution.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm too lazy to scroll through the pages, but does it work with NeoGamma v7 and the latest cIOS?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 5, 2009)

goddamnit...

no Seeds.....why is no one seeding?


ON TOPIC - is the game that bad?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 5, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> goddamnit...
> 
> no Seeds.....why is no one seeding?
> 
> ...



I'm assuming it'll be probably a little better than WaW on the Wii. So if you liked WaW, you'll like this. Most of the hatespeech is from "I have this on a 360/PS3 so the Wii version suxxxxx cause the Wii suxxx".


----------



## CasperH (Nov 5, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> goddamnit...
> 
> no Seeds.....why is no one seeding?
> 
> ...


Use newsgroups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OT: Sweet, have been waiting for this.
Now I have to make a hard decission: put away my brand new PS3 or just wait for a few weeks


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 5, 2009)

It has some frame drops when there are to many characters on screen.


----------



## Disco (Nov 5, 2009)

Well this is bad rip everytime after I beat the mission with the choper (when nuclear attack happens) the game freezes, I tryed via USB loaders and via gecko (dvd) cause I don't wanna update... I finished 4 times the same level and this happens...


----------



## Tokiopop (Nov 5, 2009)

Is anything actually improved? Like... the spawning system?


----------



## hvsep (Nov 5, 2009)

The graphics are amazing for a Wii game! 

No problems so far.


----------



## ringorinfret (Nov 6, 2009)

Can anyone confirm it is working on NTSC (USA) Wii ? I dont want to waste my bandwidth if it doesnt work

thanks!

btw when is the us release expected?


----------



## netsliderx (Nov 6, 2009)

I can confirm that the game 100% works online and off on my NTSC Wii on NeoGamma R8


----------



## netsliderx (Nov 6, 2009)

http://bit.ly/UtYgN


There's a vid for ya I made this afternoon.. its off screen sorry if you want better perhaps I can make some if enough request it.. this was done just to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Online is great BTW!

16 maps!!

Oh and I only acquired it because I was curious as all hell how this game came out since ACTIVISION REFUSES TO SHOW ANYTHING OF SUBSTANCE on this game.. I WILL be purchasing the retail on Tuesday when I go pick up my MW2 PS3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  God bless November!


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 6, 2009)

thank you very much netsliderx


----------



## Disco (Nov 6, 2009)

netsliderx said:
			
		

> I can confirm that the game 100% works online and off on my NTSC Wii on NeoGamma R8




You finished SP?


----------



## hvsep (Nov 6, 2009)

Does the game not have split screen for two wii controllers?


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 6, 2009)

no split screen


----------



## blindmessiah (Nov 6, 2009)

http://fuckyouactivision.wrzuta.pl/film/2N..._modern_warfare

Not mine video but downloaded from u-tube. Activision will not delate it (i hope).


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 6, 2009)

Here I thought it was gonna be a reworked version of Cod4.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's the same game!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Here I thought it was gonna be a reworked version of Cod4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Is that a bad thing? I don't see why people would complain about a CoD4 port to the Wii, seeing as CoD4 is one of the best FPS games in a few years.


----------



## shado blackstar (Nov 6, 2009)

Anyone else get a freeze during the opening FMV of Aftermath? It's right after the stage loads, pretty much. Could be a bad dump.


----------



## callmebob (Nov 6, 2009)

Disco said:
			
		

> netsliderx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, but LOL! Think he only meant that online works, not that he finished the game.

About that other stuff, I have no DVD-Rs right now, so I can´t test the update thing, but won´t Start Patch block the update if WiiKey can´t?

Also you probably just have a bad burn. Happens a lot if you´re using cheap media to burn to.


----------



## sasho123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow. The graphics kick ass. Anyway I'm definetly going to try this once I get a wii zaper.


----------



## Lubbo (Nov 6, 2009)

OMG w00t OMG w00t


----------



## Disco (Nov 6, 2009)

callmebob said:
			
		

> Disco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I use Pioneer burner and only Verbatim media (burn via imgburn). This freeze also happened via USB loader, so it's not burned media related.

I have 3.2e wii with 1,9s wiikey, cios 13b from waninkoko and cios 222 and 223 v4 from hermes (and latest usb loader gx).

So can someone please try the choper level?


----------



## florian (Nov 6, 2009)

Disco said:
			
		

> callmebob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the level choper freeze ? its a bad rip you think ?


----------



## Disco (Nov 6, 2009)

After the choper level, it freezes when next level loads...

So I'm waiting for someone else to try to finish the game past that level...

Yeah I think it's a bad rip, but we need more confirmations of freeze.


----------



## florian (Nov 6, 2009)

Disco said:
			
		

> After the choper level, it freezes when next level loads...
> 
> So I'm waiting for someone else to try to finish the game past that level...
> 
> ...


----------



## Satangel (Nov 6, 2009)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> no split screen



Ah man, why not?!
Just lower the graphics a bit, I don't care! I just want to shoot my brother.


----------



## Zerrix (Nov 6, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> whats new?



WTF? You are asking what is new?!
Dude, the whole game is new on the Wii!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> .TakaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. Seriously, what is it with Wii developers and the lack of splitscreen? I guess I'll stick to Quantum for my splitscreen shootouts. 

It does have co-op mode, if you're curious.


----------



## slimadey (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't get this to load in Usb Loader Gx, am I missing something?

3.2E, cIOS38 rev14, hermes 222 and 223 rev4 installed, r815 of Gx loader. Tried all 249, 222 and 223 with and without 002 fix but whatever I try I'm just getting black screen.

All my other games are loading fine, is there something I need to do for this to work?


----------



## Satangel (Nov 6, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha thank you, that's at least something.


----------



## Disco (Nov 6, 2009)

@slimadey:try it first from dvd just to create sav file, and then try it of usb


----------



## njay (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi All,

can anyone confirm this works no Neogamma R7 with cios rev 13b with loading from dvd?


----------



## slimadey (Nov 6, 2009)

Disco said:
			
		

> @slimadey:try it first from dvd just to create sav file, and then try it of usb



Thanks for the suggestion Disco unfortunately it still does the same, black screen. The DVD I burnt works and the Sav file has been created.

What else could I try, might I be missing an IOS or something that this game needs?

Apart from cios38 rev14 and hermes 222/223 I've not installed any other ios/cios for quite a while.


----------



## Disco (Nov 6, 2009)

I have the same config as yours, only difference is I have cios13b with which game won't work, it works with latest hermes cios and latest loader gx


----------



## slimadey (Nov 6, 2009)

Have you changed any other things in the game load settings? Mine is all default or off except 002 fix which I've fiddled with and IOS which Ive tried 249, 222, 223.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2009)

Tested on NeoGamma v7, cIOS rev14 and it works fine. I did 4x burn speed in Neo Burning ROM, if anyone's interested. Anyway, my impressions

- Jesus Christ, this game is amazing. I don't say that about many things but wow. 
- Controls are excellent. More simplified than CoD5 and much more precise. Not to mention that just a brief look at control options totes impressive customization.
- Graphics are excellent. It's not what the 360 or PS3 has, but it's damn impressive for a "dumbed down port". Very rare slowdowns, but even then the framerate is very consistent.
- Story Mode, Multiplayer, and Arcade Mode. Cool. No split screen though, although it does have co-op.
- Haven't tried multiplayer for obvious reasons, but I'm guessing it'll be similar to how CoD4 is on the 360/PS3. Maps, classes, customization, just a guess.
- Compared to CoD5, this wins hands down. Better graphics, better controls, better everything. I highly, highly suggest it. This may just beat The Conduit as the best FPS on the Wii.


----------



## Disco (Nov 6, 2009)

Did you finished the mission where my game freezes?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2009)

Disco said:
			
		

> Did you finished the mission where my game freezes?



I got to the nuke strike and it froze in the cutscene/loading.


----------



## CasperH (Nov 6, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> - Haven't tried multiplayer for obvious reasons, but I'm guessing it'll be similar to how CoD4 is on the 360/PS3. Maps, classes, customization, just a guess.


And those obvious reasons are...?


----------



## Satangel (Nov 6, 2009)

CasperH said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably scared to get online, maybe Nintendo bans his console because the game technically isn't out yet?
Just wait a couple of more days, get used to the game, and then shoot away!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2009)

CasperH said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People have apparently been getting banned for playing it early.

And I tried the game through NeoGamma r8 beta 3 and it still freezes in the load/cutscene before Aftermath.


----------



## CasperH (Nov 6, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> CasperH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, you can always say that you bought the game (and if that doesn't work, you can use unban codes)


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Nov 6, 2009)

just wondering, would an out of region game, played on your console find online games in the region of your disk, or on your wii, or does it not matter in the least?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2009)

MeleeMaster500 said:
			
		

> just wondering, would an out of region game, played on your console find online games in the region of your disk, or on your wii, or does it not matter in the least?



I don't think it matters as long as the game isn't region locked.

Anyway, this could be a stupid question, but is it possible to skip cutscene sequences? This is mainly because of the aforementioned freeze. I'm just super pissed and want to play more of the storyline.


----------



## CasperH (Nov 6, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> MeleeMaster500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't played real long but just press the A button when the loading bar has disappeared


----------



## rastula (Nov 6, 2009)

This release should be nuked

It's bad rip.

We have to wait for good copy.


----------



## CasperH (Nov 6, 2009)

rastula said:
			
		

> This release should be nuked
> 
> It's bad rip.
> 
> We have to wait for good copy.


No, it should not as it is working fine.
Try to download it again from another source.


----------



## Disco (Nov 6, 2009)

CasperH said:
			
		

> rastula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So you got after the nuke scene(chopper level)??

becouse there are more of us that have this problem, this is a bad rip and should be nuked, so we could get propper!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2009)

CasperH said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, except that the loading bar is still loading when it freezes.

Sigh, I guess I'll wait for the US release.


----------



## CasperH (Nov 6, 2009)

Disco said:
			
		

> CasperH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't even know for sure this is because of a bad rip so don't make conclusions yet.


----------



## Disco (Nov 6, 2009)

I played game trough gecko via disc and trough USB, and mr. angry captain Kirk here(aka Guild McCommunis...) tried with neogama and all methods failed, at site from which I got a game I also got confirmation of this problem so it's obvious.

We'r just waiting for bunch of people to tell us that they got trough that part, so they could prove us wrong...


----------



## CasperH (Nov 6, 2009)

Which number has it?


----------



## Disco (Nov 6, 2009)

CasperH said:
			
		

> Which number has it?



1701 if you mean the number of game, if you meant the number of people, I don't know...

So you got trough that level?


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Nov 6, 2009)

i'm guessing the game uses the same old dumb FC system right?

EDIT: Hopefully the hackers with gecko will stay away from publicly releasing codes for the game as early as The Conduit got hacked... unless its another all purpose un-ban code


----------



## CasperH (Nov 6, 2009)

Disco said:
			
		

> CasperH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean the mission number as in when do you get it ;-)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2009)

Disco said:
			
		

> I played game trough gecko via disc and trough USB, and mr. angry captain Kirk here(aka Guild McCommunis...) tried with neogama and all methods failed, at site from which I got a game I also got confirmation of this problem so it's obvious.
> 
> We'r just waiting for bunch of people to tell us that they got trough that part, so they could prove us wrong...



I guess it could very well be a bad dump. The best we could hope for to fix this problem is, if the rest of the game works fine, a cheat to skip the level. Still, most of Act I works and online still works.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 6, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Disco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, seeing it has happened with a few people already, it's a bad dump.
Or maybe, just maybe (real speculation here) it's a new antipiracy thing, that kicks in the moment you start that level.
But it's probably a bad dump, hopefully we get a new one soon.


----------



## Disco (Nov 6, 2009)

CasperH said:
			
		

> Disco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




actualy I dont know the mission number ... this is what gamefaqs says : 2.1.7 - 'Shock and Awe'

it's mission number and name, after I finish this mission game freeze upon loading next mission.


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Nov 7, 2009)

yeah, after the nuke hits the Americans, and it starts the transition to the next mission, it freezes... I haven't tried online, but i hope to all that is good, that there wont be bullet lag


----------



## CaptainDreadful (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm getting an "Unrecognized Disc" error after I burn it and try to play it on my Wii.  Anyone else getting this?  I don't know what all the fancy talk is, but I have a WiiKey with the newest firmware on both the chip and the Wii.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Nov 7, 2009)

I expect this to be somewhat fun, as it is a breakaway from my PC, but i doubt the graphics are any good at all.


----------



## shado blackstar (Nov 7, 2009)

It's a bad dump. If you're running off USB, you can skip it, otherwise, after the freeze, go to stage select and resume from there. It's most likely an issue with the FMV.

This should be nuked and rereleased.


----------



## ibis_87 (Nov 7, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> It's a bad dump. If you're running off USB, you can skip it,



You mean this moment can be passed if you are playing via USB loader? I started singleplayer yesterday and I do not know if i should play further


----------



## Satangel (Nov 7, 2009)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's what he says.
So if anyone can play via USB, do that instead of playing via disc.


----------



## ibis_87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Disco (Nov 7, 2009)

shado blackstar said:
			
		

> It's a bad dump. If you're running off USB, you can skip it, otherwise, after the freeze, go to stage select and resume from there. It's most likely an issue with the FMV.
> 
> This should be nuked and rereleased.




I tryed to skip it but didn't make it, the loading bar disapears but just a second after that game freezes...
I'm not using hdd, I use fast flash drive.


----------



## slimadey (Nov 7, 2009)

Still can't get mine working with USB, I've tried 3 different loaders and 249, 222, 223 IOS.

Anyone have an idea why I'm just getting black screen no matter what I try?

Disc I burnt loads up fine but I wanna run off usb especially if I need to skip where it freezes for everyone.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 7, 2009)

got it 
love it


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Nov 7, 2009)

This is the one of the most faked screenshot of all time, the dude lying in the foreground was photoshopped, otherwise his head is smaller than the guy's foot. lol


----------



## ringorinfret (Nov 7, 2009)

this has become a classic :-)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2009)

MeleeMaster500 said:
			
		

> This is the one of the most faked screenshot of all time, the dude lying in the foreground was photoshopped, otherwise his head is smaller than the guy's foot. lol
> 
> *pic*
> 
> ...



The same problem will happen with the USB. It's a dump issue, not a disc loader issue. I think the only way to get passed the freeze is actually by the disc eject trick (there's a guide/Youtube video for it in the freeze thread). For the USB, you have to either wait for a new dump or use a save from someone who got passed the Aftermath freeze.


----------



## tropxe420 (Nov 7, 2009)

My game froze after the heli-nuke scene the first time i played it from disc. I tried again the next day from HDD and just kept hitting A when the scene happened. Everything loaded fine, no more freeze. I'm playing on 4.0 NTSC-U via WiiFlow 1.0


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2009)

tropxe420 said:
			
		

> My game froze after the heli-nuke scene the first time i played it from disc. I tried again the next day from HDD and just kept hitting A when the scene happened. Everything loaded fine, no more freeze. I'm playing on 4.0 NTSC-U via WiiFlow 1.0



Sigh, does anybody read? There's a thread with a guide to get around this and it's been posted a billion times.

FIX


----------



## tropxe420 (Nov 7, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> tropxe420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigh, did you read my post? Why would I need a fix when I said that it worked fine for me.


----------



## donka (Nov 7, 2009)

slimadey said:
			
		

> Still can't get mine working with USB, I've tried 3 different loaders and 249, 222, 223 IOS.
> 
> Anyone have an idea why I'm just getting black screen no matter what I try?
> 
> Disc I burnt loads up fine but I wanna run off usb especially if I need to skip where it freezes for everyone.




Download this alt dol file, unzip and place in your sd card. Enable Alt Dol and Error 002 fix and it will load fine in USB Loader GX.

http://rapidshare.com/files/303647641/RJAP52.7z.html

or 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=60AM8S5B


----------



## anaxs (Nov 7, 2009)

why do they have to make the graphics worse
they're already not very good on the wii, so why make them worse


----------



## CasperH (Nov 7, 2009)

Did anyone contacted Global to inform them about this being nuked?


----------



## slimadey (Nov 7, 2009)

donka said:
			
		

> slimadey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the alt dol donka but that doesnt work either, still getting same black screen with all cioses and 002 fix.

Gonna try updating a couple of ios see if that helps.

Is there a chance the game got corrupt while copying over? Its never happened before but I noticed my HD was getting pretty near full when I transferred it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> why do they have to make the graphics worse
> they're already not very good on the wii, so why make them worse



What the fuck are you talking about? These graphics are great on the Wii. Sure, there's some lack of texture and the grass is fugly from up close, but if you really care about minor details like that, then I guess graphics aren't your only problem.


----------



## CasperH (Nov 7, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, all the textures are ugly as fuck, I don't understand how you can call the graphics great.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2009)

CasperH said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, its a Wii, the textures are always ugly as fuck. Have you played like any game that's supposed to look somewhat realistic on the Wii? Don't be a HD snob.

This is what it looks like:



Spoiler

















This is NOT what it looks like:



Spoiler











That's not ugly by any means on the Wii. It looks worse than the 360/PS3 version, definitely, but it's the Wii. Take that into account.


----------



## CasperH (Nov 7, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> CasperH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It actually is ugly for the Wii, and as far as I can see, Treyarch was just lazy (maybe even CoD: WaW Wii had better textures/graphics)
They had like 700 mb for better detailed textures (especially the costumes) and they just kept it like it was in the pre-beta screenshots (they claimed it would be better).
I'm not a HD snob by any means (I recently purchased a PS3 and don't care much about graphics...)

I bought a component cable and pray as fuck it looks better then it is now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2009)

CasperH said:
			
		

> It actually is ugly for the Wii, and as far as I can see, Treyarch was just lazy (maybe even CoD: WaW Wii had better textures/graphics)
> They had like 700 mb for better detailed textures (especially the costumes) and they just kept it like it was in the pre-beta screenshots (they claimed it would be better).
> I'm not a HD snob by any means (I recently purchased a PS3 and don't care much about graphics...)
> 
> I bought a component cable and pray as fuck it looks better then it is now.



Let's compare to other "realistic" looking titles, why don't we? And this is absolutely nothing like the pre-beta screenies, I have no clue what you're seeing.

The Godfather: Blackhand Edition



Spoiler











Scarface: The World is Yours (this one actually has pretty good graphics)



Spoiler











Call of Duty: World at War (how can you think THIS is better looking?)



Spoiler


----------



## monish95 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey guys, i just have one question...If i were to download the PAL version, would i connect to european servers durring wifi play? I live in America so i would like to connect to their servers. thanks


----------



## Disco (Nov 7, 2009)

I know this isn't this thread releated but new super mario bros wii is out 375mb scrubbed :-D


----------



## CasperH (Nov 7, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> CasperH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that's one of the ugly screenshots, there are enough pretty ones (see below). And I was talking about the the costumes they wear, those in World at War are way better.
Treyarch also metioned this is the best looking shooter for the Wii and please don't tell me you agree on that


Spoiler


----------



## Hisiru (Nov 7, 2009)

Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDowQSo_8jI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15eAi85oOPs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot5Fu6Tra1o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2KyfWQVrC8


----------



## camurso_ (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, if the NSMB has been nuked since it was a bad dump, why hasn´t this release nuked too?


----------



## CasperH (Nov 7, 2009)

I got past the crash by just smashing A (using HDD loader) at the problem scene...


----------



## slimadey (Nov 8, 2009)

slimadey said:
			
		

> donka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got it loading from usb now. Looks like it didn't like being on a near full HD, I removed it and a few other games re copied it over and its now working.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## CasperH (Nov 8, 2009)

A better release has been posted on a not well know site (you can look it up at a certain Italian Wii ISO site)


----------



## monish95 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey guys, i am actually having a problem loading up the game. My wii is on 3.2 and i am using Neogamma to load CoD4 but when ever it starts loading the screen turns black and freezes...Does anyone have a solution?


Thank you in advance =)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 8, 2009)

monish95 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, i am actually having a problem loading up the game. My wii is on 3.2 and i am using Neogamma to load CoD4 but when ever it starts loading the screen turns black and freezes...Does anyone have a solution?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance =)



What cIOS do you have?

What NeoGamma version are you using?


----------



## monish95 (Nov 8, 2009)

I hope this is enough information:

Neogamma R4 RC1 IOS249 (Rev 10)


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Nov 8, 2009)

game seems to have no bullet lag, i assume, the online was weird when i played it at my friend's house, who has the crappiest connection ever. it was impossible to stab anyone. hopefully there is absolutely no bullet or stab lag for good connections


----------



## T. A. (Nov 9, 2009)

Is it possible to make a shortcut-channel of the game for the system menue?


----------



## camurso_ (Nov 9, 2009)

Is there any release with the freeze problem fixed?


----------



## florian (Nov 9, 2009)

this release nor work and no proper come


----------



## r3lay (Nov 9, 2009)

T. A. said:
			
		

> Is it possible to make a shortcut-channel of the game for the system menue?


try crap:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=151174


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 9, 2009)

camurso_ said:
			
		

> Well, if the NSMB has been nuked since it was a bad dump, why hasn´t this release nuked too?


NSMB was scrubbed, which is a reason to nuke this. If this is really a bad dump it will be nuked.


----------



## CasperH (Nov 9, 2009)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> camurso_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it has been nuked on other sites.
I hope we get a proper dump soon


----------



## sid0101 (Nov 10, 2009)

i don't know what people are complaining about.  i have no problems running it.  of course i do have a wiikey, but i mean - if it works on that, then its probably just your wiibrew being the problem.


----------



## florian (Nov 10, 2009)

the backup freeze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no proper come at this time !!! but i tried on the original game and work fine no freeze


----------



## singh91 (Nov 10, 2009)

im using the gamma 0.3 with the 002 fix. if i reboot with hooks the call of duty modern warfare: reflex , shows up on the title screen. but  when i press start it goes to a black screen. Any ideas??


----------



## Satangel (Nov 10, 2009)

singh91 said:
			
		

> im using the gamma 0.3 with the 002 fix. if i reboot with hooks the call of duty modern warfare: reflex , shows up on the title screen. but  when i press start it goes to a black screen. Any ideas??



Have you removed the update of the game?


----------



## singh91 (Nov 11, 2009)

erm no, how would u remove the update?? if that helps


----------

